# Needles for Toyota KS901



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe those needles are not made any more. Does anybody have a source for new needles? Could I use brother needles in this machine if they have the same length? The only difference I can see is a little indentation on top of the back shaft in the Toyota needles, whereas the brother needles (KH940) don't have this.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Karla , have you looked on ebay?


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Newton's Yarn Country has been selling Toyota machines and parts for years. Check out this page:

http://www.newtons.com/toyota_elna.htm


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know this is an old topic but also the knitting closet has needles and other things for the knitting machines:

http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_knitting_machine_needles.cfm#main


----------

